

Firefox 4 Beta 2 for Android and Maemo: Smaller, faster, new UI design - mbrubeck
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/11/04/firefox-4-beta-for-mobile-is-now-faster-and-sleeker/

======
bryanlarsen
This caught my eye: "On Android 2.2, we’re now around 25% faster on the
SunSpider Javascript benchmark than the stock browser." I was under the
impression that main reason anybody would use Firefox would be for the
features and plugins and doubted they'd ever be significantly faster. It's
nice to be wrong.

Granted, 2.3 comes out on Monday and will probably be even faster, but that
won't help those stuck on 2.1 or 2.2...

~~~
mbrubeck
We don't have continuous testing set up for ARM processors, but on x86,
Mozilla's Jaegermonkey VM is faster at SunSpider even when compared to the
latest development build of Google's V8:

<http://arewefastyet.com/>

------
robotron
Doesn't fit on my Hero (I know....) along with my other apps. Looking forward
to trying out future versions.

------
mbrubeck
I'm a member of the mobile Firefox team, and happy to answer any questions
about it!

~~~
bni
I have tried earlier versions of Mobile Firefox on my N900, and I think it
shows promise, with a very interesting UI.

A couple of questions:

Will you support the viewport meta tag with attributes for page zoom and
scroll/pan behaviour?

And also will you support the "Touch API" as implemented by Mobile Safari and
the Android browser?

~~~
mbrubeck
Yes, we support the viewport meta tag:
[http://limpet.net/mbrubeck/2010/05/10/fennec-meta-
viewport.h...](http://limpet.net/mbrubeck/2010/05/10/fennec-meta-
viewport.html)

We don't yet support touch events. We're working on it, but it will probably
not be reading until the next release after 4.0:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=544614>

The newly formed W3C Web Events working group will be coming up with a
standardized version of the various non-standard touch events invented by
Apple, Google, and Mozilla: <http://www.w3.org/2010/webevents/>

~~~
bni
Awesome, thanks

